# [solved] Cannot load kernel modules

## koschi

Hello, 

when my kernel autoloads module "wl" (package broadcom-sta) the following message appears: 

```

[    5.845688] wl: module license 'MIXED/Proprietary' taints kernel.

[    5.845694] Disabling lock debugging due to kernel taint

[    5.853170] BUG: unable to handle kernel NULL pointer dereference at           (null)

[    5.855540] IP: [<ffffffff810ac8c0>] trace_module_notify+0x1c0/0x2d0

[    5.857552] PGD 1c93ef067 PUD 1c7439067 PMD 0 

[    5.859553] Oops: 0000 [#1] SMP 

[    5.861526] last sysfs file: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/device

[    5.863517] CPU 1 

[    5.863538] Modules linked in: wl(P+)

[    5.867463] 

[    5.869396] Pid: 1313, comm: modprobe Tainted: P            2.6.38-gentoo-r6 #5 LENOVO 43308JG/MoutCook

[    5.871429] RIP: 0010:[<ffffffff810ac8c0>]  [<ffffffff810ac8c0>] trace_module_notify+0x1c0/0x2d0

[    5.873435] RSP: 0018:ffff8801c93dde68  EFLAGS: 00010287

[    5.875427] RAX: ffffffff81aac5a0 RBX: ffffffffa0254520 RCX: 0000000000000000

[    5.877452] RDX: ffff8801c7475800 RSI: 00000000000000d0 RDI: ffff8801c7475a88

[    5.879477] RBP: ffff8801c93ddea8 R08: ffff8800a7094948 R09: 0000000000000000

[    5.881508] R10: ffff8800a6e7afd0 R11: 000000000000060c R12: 0000000000000000

[    5.883536] R13: 000000050068a600 R14: ffff8801c7475818 R15: ffff8801c74758e8

[    5.885570] FS:  00007f82c5c22700(0000) GS:ffff8800a7080000(0000) knlGS:0000000000000000

[    5.887628] CS:  0010 DS: 0000 ES: 0000 CR0: 000000008005003b

[    5.889670] CR2: 0000000000000000 CR3: 00000001c92c5000 CR4: 00000000000006e0

[    5.891736] DR0: 0000000000000000 DR1: 0000000000000000 DR2: 0000000000000000

[    5.893787] DR3: 0000000000000000 DR6: 00000000ffff0ff0 DR7: 0000000000000400

[    5.895825] Process modprobe (pid: 1313, threadinfo ffff8801c93dc000, task ffff8801c9d014d0)

[    5.897909] Stack:

[    5.899964]  ffff8801c74759b8 ffff8801c7475a88 ffffffffa025df80 0000000000000001

[    5.902109]  ffffffffa0254520 00000000fffffffe 0000000000000000 ffffffff81aabdc0

[    5.904256]  ffff8801c93ddee8 ffffffff8106f2a1 ffffc90022b97100 ffffffff81aa9020

[    5.906410] Call Trace:

[    5.908538]  [<ffffffff8106f2a1>] notifier_call_chain+0x51/0x80

[    5.910678]  [<ffffffff8106f675>] __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x55/0x80

[    5.912802]  [<ffffffff8106f6b1>] blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x11/0x20

[    5.914908]  [<ffffffff81083ca9>] sys_init_module+0x79/0x200

[    5.917017]  [<ffffffff81002cbb>] system_call_fastpath+0x16/0x1b

[    5.919115] Code: 00 00 48 8b 05 02 fd 9f 00 48 89 50 08 48 89 02 48 c7 42 08 a0 c5 aa 81 48 89 15 ec fc 9f 00 0f 83 79 fe ff ff 66 0f 1f 44 00 00 <49> 8b 3c 24 4c 8b 4d c0 4c 8b 45 c8 4c 89 f9 4c 89 f2 48 89 de 

[    5.924294] RIP  [<ffffffff810ac8c0>] trace_module_notify+0x1c0/0x2d0

[    5.926688]  RSP <ffff8801c93dde68>

[    5.929075] CR2: 0000000000000000

[    5.931484] ---[ end trace f4ca1c58ce823489 ]---

```

A similar message appears when loading the "fuse" kernel module. 

What I did up to now:

 recompile the system with emerge -ave system

 Restored a previous working kernel

I can't find out what's wrong. The system works without a problem when I'm not trying to load a kernel module.

----------

## Yuu

Hi koschi,

I have some questions:did you try to re-emerge broadcom-sta ?

did you try : modules-rebuild rebuild (from sys-kernel/module-rebuild) ?

Good luck :]

----------

## koschi

 *Yuu wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> did you try to re-emerge broadcom-sta ?
> ...

 

Yes, but didn't work.

----------

## koschi

Maybe "modprobe" is broken? Which package do I have to re-merge?

----------

## Yuu

Hi again,

sorry, I don't have anymore ideas; this problem is quite weird.

Modprobe is included in module-init-tools :

```
$ equery b modprobe

 * Searching for modprobe ... 

sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.12-r1 (/sbin/modprobe)
```

Or if you think that a hardware (or an agressive CFLAG) which is in fault, maybe you could try the binary version from the Gentoo tinderbox (here : module-init-tools-3.12-r1.tbz2).

Good luck !

----------

## koschi

Rebuilding module-init-tools also didn't work... 

My cflags are "normal".

----------

## Aquous

The problem is the proprietary kernel module, not modprobe. Nothing you can do.

----------

## i92guboj

If the module is proprietary, then there's little you can do, other than asking whomever is in charge of producing it a new release that will work with your current kernel. That or change to a kernel version that works with the closed source module.

----------

## koschi

This is not module related. The same happens when I'm trying to load the FUSE Kernel module.

----------

## koschi

I finally found it... My boot device wasn't mounted correctly so an old kernel was always booted  :Evil or Very Mad: 

That's why all modules didn't match the kernel. 

THX to all for help.

----------

